# Speachless



## Manny (Sep 9, 2010)

I've just saw a documentary about akido by National Geographic and I am speachless. In this documentary a blond woman travels to japan to get conected with the roots of aikido, the video is truly beautiful and shows not only the physical thing about aikido but the spiritual and the budo or bushido in it's purest form.

As a person who knows almost nothing about aikido I highly recomend this documentary, infact I will try to buy it to have it in home.

It's something amaizing how aikido can be so powerful and at the same time so peaceful.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Sep 10, 2010)

The name of the hostess is Josette D. Normandeau.

Manny


----------



## Omar B (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, I've seen that.  She did a whole series, I have not seen that show in years though.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I remember the series.  I also remember her going to India for training there as well as several other places.  It was "fight quest" with a different angle.


----------

